# solar power



## nice guy (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi all Iam new to this forum and would like to say hi from canada!
I just have one question does anybody have any experince in solor power? As all of you know that electrisity $$$
I would like to start up some above ground cemment tilapia tanks.
Anyhelp would be awsome thanks..


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

There is a new solar company that recently started operations in Subic.

Bandasolar | Make it happen

They are advertising solar power cells, solar assisted air con's and solar lighting. 

I can't speak to prices. You might want to try to email them.


----------

